# First year breeding - first lock



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

Put my male POG in with my big female normal last night - they have locked twice so far:2thumb:


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats mate!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## leon smith (Dec 26, 2013)

well done and congrats


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

well done and best of luck with them.


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you!! 

sent from space using plastic cups and string


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

well done, now the waiting begins. best of luck.


----------



## AdamMcC (Jan 18, 2014)

That is awesome mate. 
I bet you were so happy when you see this happen  Well done.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Any babys for sale ....? i can do trades for corns for 'em


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Any babys for sale ....? i can do trades for corns for 'em


There will be, but will only be for sale or trade for royals.


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

Good luck

Sent from my GT-S6810P using Tapatalk


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

well done, best of luck with them.


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

Good luck

Sent from my GT-S6810P using Tapatalk


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

*Was not expecting this at all!!*

Well as my first post said I got my first locks at the end of last year, I kept pairing them until the female seemed un-interested and waited.........nothing seemed to be going on until I came home tonight to find her tightly coiled around a nice clutch of 6 BIG eggs :gasp::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Well chuffed - Only thing is my incubator had been dismantled as we were decorating and now I have to get it set up again quick time!!


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

*Clutch pipped*

So, two of the clutch pipped so I cut the rest, 2 pastels and 4 normal's all 100% het Orange Ghost.

Just hope one of the pastels is a female!!

Well chuffed for my first clutch :2thumb:


----------

